# Killer leg routine!



## Live2Train (Jun 6, 2016)

Here's a good leg workout to try for anyone looking for a change. I promise you won't want to do more if you can get through this. It helps with me in your face pushing you the whole time, but since I can be all over the country I'll leave it to you or your partner to push you to your limits. Remember, failure is when you fail, not when you think you've had enough or think you might fail. Push the shit until you can't push another rep.

Legs
A few sets of 25 on leg extensions to get warm.

Leg press set of 25 with just 6 plates per side. 
5 working sets of 8 plates per side to failure immediately drop to 6 plates and go to failure trying to get 15-20 per set. If the weight is too heavy to get that rep range drop on the next set. If it's too light and over 20 reps then add weight.

Hack squats 
Put 5 quarters on each side and do 5 reps, drop one quarter and do 10 reps, drop one and do 15, and drop another and do 20. Do 3 sets like that.

Leg extensions 
3 drops to failure. Start with complete stack and go to failure, drop the pin 40 pounds and go to failure then drop pin 40 pounds and go to failure again. Do 4 sets like this and in the fourth set, after the three drops add 60 pounds and do half reps to failure. Only go half way up, and don't let the weight touch on the way down.

Leg curls
Same as extensions

Lunges
Pick a weight you can get at least 15 if and do 4 working sets to failure in each leg

Calves on leg press
Put 3 plates per side and do 10 reps. Wait 10 seconds and do 20 reps, wait 10 seconds and do 30 reps. While resting for the next set, stand on your tip toes and flex as hard as you can for as long as you can. Do 5 sets like this.

Standing calf raises 
Drop the pIn 3 times going to failure each time. Do 5 sets.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 6, 2016)

Where are the squats and front squats?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 6, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Where are the squats and front squats?



That was my honest first thought. 

Leg day without squats is like sex without a boner.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 6, 2016)

A wise man once said " Squatting is the most important thing you can do with your life"


----------



## Live2Train (Jun 6, 2016)

Come on guys, I do legs twice per week.  I only do squats and front squats once per week.  You see my wheels, I doubt I don't do squats.  Instead of knocking the routine, try it once and see how well you can walk out of the gym.  You all act like I'm some sort of novice at this shit.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 6, 2016)

Live2Train said:


> Come on guys, I do legs twice per week.  I only do squats and front squats once per week.  You see my wheels, I doubt I don't do squats.  Instead of knocking the routine, try it once and see how well you can walk out of the gym.  You all act like I'm some sort of novice at this shit.



Why are you getting so defensive over an innocent comment? I couldn't care less if I could walk out of a gym or not. I care about the weight on the squat bar period. Personally, I'd rather squat and front squat 3-4x a week than use the leg press, hack squat machine, leg extensions, leg curls, and calves. Lunges aren't that bad though.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 6, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> A wise man once said " Squatting is the most important thing you can do with your life"



That would be my pal Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 6, 2016)

Walking lunges can do awesome stuff for hip stability... but walking... kinda makes me never do em.

I actually will use a leg press from time to time when I just want to punish my legs and my back is worn out.  I like to do this tho:

1 plate x 10
2 plates x 20
3 plates x 30
4 plates x 40
5 plates x 50
6 plates x 60 

The goal is to work up to a 100 rep set. But by the 60 rep set I am usually in tears cause it hurts so bad. Takes about a week and a half to recover from.  So when I attempt it I schedule a deload for the next week on all lower body.


----------



## Live2Train (Jun 6, 2016)

I also couldn't care less how much you can squat.  I really didn't think I was being defensive really, just stating that I'm far from being new to the game and that I do squats, just on different days.  The post was for those looking to change up their routine or just to try something different.  You do you and I'll continue to do me.  I care more about how I look than how much weight I can lift.  For my size I lift pretty damn heavy with every single muscle group too.  I'm no one trick pony. I'm a volume trainer and I train many people as well and every single one of them have made very impressive gains.  You go for the power lifter look while I'll continue on with the bodybuilder look.

Yeah, POB, the leg press and extension are awesome for punishing the legs with high volume.  I love it and have noticed great gains from high volume.


----------



## Live2Train (Jun 6, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Why are you getting so defensive over an innocent comment? I couldn't care less if I could walk out of a gym or not. I care about the weight on the squat bar period. Personally, I'd rather squat and front squat 3-4x a week than use the leg press, hack squat machine, leg extensions, leg curls, and calves. Lunges aren't that bad though.



By the way, I don't come here to have a big dick contest or to argue with other members, I come to share and gain knowledge.  You have your way of training and I have mine.  If you didn't agree with the routine, simply pass on by.  You're the one who threw the first jab.  We all have different methods and different reasons as to why we do what we do in the gym.  Each persons goals are different and that's what makes us individuals.  If you want to argue about things, have fun with that because I couldn't care less who you are or what your views on my training are.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 6, 2016)

Live2Train said:


> By the way, I don't come here to have a big dick contest or to argue with other members, I come to share and gain knowledge.  You have your way of training and I have mine.  If you didn't agree with the routine, simply pass on by.  You're the one who threw the first jab.  We all have different methods and different reasons as to why we do what we do in the gym.  Each persons goals are different and that's what makes us individuals.  If you want to argue about things, have fun with that because I couldn't care less who you are or what your views on my training are.



Righttttttttt. Says the man who spent two posts trying to defend himself to me lol. 

Anyway, what you think about you being defensive or not and reality are two very separated things. This is a forum and I'm welcomed to post in any thread I please whether I agree with the content or not. If you don't like my posts than follow your own advice.


----------



## thqmas (Jun 6, 2016)

I really don't understand why grown ups can just not agree on things and live with it in peace. 

I assume, we can all agree, that we can't agree on everything.

I lovvve when people don't agree with me, it may just be "learning time", so I open my ears and try to understand what the other guy is saying.

When a guy is agreeing with me immediately on everything I say, I start worrying... "We may be both wrong?" - What did I get with that?


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 6, 2016)

Let's all get along before I have to show u How to grow some monster legs in the smith machine. 
I know you all want to see that again...


----------



## thqmas (Jun 6, 2016)

I love the smith machine, It's the best! I deadlift, bench, press, squat, do biceps curls, do my pull ups, drink my iso100 with amino acid shake in the smith machine, BBQ, everything!

Last time I did curls in the smith machine, I looked liked this:











Yes I know, shredded right?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 6, 2016)

thqmas said:


> I love the smith machine, It's the best! I deadlift, bench, press, squat, do biceps curls, do my pull ups, drink my iso100 with amino acid shake in the smith machine, BBQ, everything!
> 
> Last time I did curls in the smith machine, I looked liked this:
> 
> ...





I hate to say this but I actually saw you doing the curls.


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 6, 2016)

thqmas said:


> I love the smith machine, It's the best! I deadlift, bench, press, squat, do biceps curls, do my pull ups, drink my iso100 with amino acid shake in the smith machine, BBQ, everything!
> 
> Last time I did curls in the smith machine, I looked liked this:
> 
> ...



Damn someone is working out hard in the smith machine to look like that. Yummy bbq sauce.


----------



## RISE (Jun 6, 2016)

thqmas said:


> I love the smith machine, It's the best! I deadlift, bench, press, squat, do biceps curls, do my pull ups, drink my iso100 with amino acid shake in the smith machine, BBQ, everything!
> 
> Last time I did curls in the smith machine, I looked liked this:
> 
> ...



Wanna phuck?


----------



## thqmas (Jun 6, 2016)

No! I'm not gay!.... aaaand, it will ruin my curls.


----------



## RISE (Jun 6, 2016)

It's not gay if we beat each other up afterward.  But I understand, curls > being gay


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 6, 2016)

Sounds brutal. Looks similar to what I used to do on leg press before I started pling. 

And u can grow your legs without squats. Tons of people do it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 6, 2016)

I like the leg press because u can spot yourself and push past failure safely and destroy your legs. U can't do that with squats. Its too dangerous IMO.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 6, 2016)

I can definitely see something like this on a volume leg day. Wish I had room at the house to do walking lunges, I sub "step out" lunges instead. They still makes me arse round & jolly.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 6, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> I can definitely see something like this on a volume leg day. Wish I had room at the house to do walking lunges, I sub "step out" lunges instead. They still makes me arse round & jolly.


Get your ass outside and do them up and down the street. Show your neighbors how's sexy and strong you are!!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 7, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Get your ass outside and do them up and down the street. Show your neighbors how's sexy and strong you are!!!!



I get 911 calls instead of cat calls


----------

